# She had a chance and she blew it!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Dennis gave Gala a chance last night to be uncrated in the room...










Yep! She blew it. :crazy: :headbang:


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Are ya sure it was her? When we were kids and a lamp got broken or something, mom would ask " who did it"? and my brother and I both would say "not me!" Mom said we must have gremlins living with us. Maybe they moved in with ya'll, cause Gala is WAY to smart to do that!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What did she do?

Sinister never chewed a thing as a puppy, so when he was like 6 months old we let him sleep out of his crate and he did great. When he was 9 months old we left him home alone for 4 hours and he shredded my carpet . So he was back in his kennel even at night time. 3 weeks later we let him sleep out of his kennel at night time and he ate my carpet some more so he's been sleeping in his crate at night again.

4 months later..........

Since last Thursday we have been leaving him uncrated at night and so far he hasn't chewed anything so we are hoping he is out of that stage :fingerscrossed:

I'm curious as to what your GSD did?


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

We gave Bear freedom at night for about a week without incident until the other night when we woke up to garbage spread across the floor, so back to the crate for him, until we get a can with a lid on it.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sorry but i find this so funny,Doggies, dont we just love em


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

yes we do bless their little cotton socks said through gritted teeth when i think of the lino flooring big sigh shame on me going shopping for their food!!!


----------



## gabby67 (Mar 11, 2010)

I left my new rescue boy of 3 weeks out yesterday and no potty accidents, but I did find the bar of soap from the tub in the hall with teeth marks.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Gala says: "It was worth it ..."


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Bummer! Been there, done that....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jason L said:


> Gala says: "It was worth it ..."


I sure hope so!!!

She tried to blame it on Zeno, but we all know he doesn't do that kind of stuff.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

You're lucky, I'm sure Akbar would have done muuuuuch worse lol


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky. The only thing Carly ever destroyed was a 12 pack of pepsi hubs and his friend left outside in a snow bank while they were working in the garage.
Not a piece of cardboard bigger than a dime left and every can had teeth holes.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It happens... even my old dogs go through garbage every once in a while. Or Yukon chews up something... it's part of the deal. They are dogs and sometimes they break things. For me it's not a reason to put them into the crate, it just means that I have to keep my house more organized and give them more exercise because they only do it if I don't work them enough. 

Indra tried to go to the garbage today. I simply moved the bins and shut the door. There... problem solved... no need to crate. 

Don't know why.. .just really hate the crate training thing... it's obvious isn't it?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

At least it's a dog bed and not a $200 pair of leather pumps. Been there, done that!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She was looking for the elusive ice cube!
Strike one, she gets two more before she's out, right?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

maybe the bed attacked her first


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

dog beds are overated anyway....


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

I still think the cat did it... Pretty convinced actually!

Ana


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm, you might be right, she may have done it to defend her life, maybe even Zeno's from the mean bed.  :rofl:


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

That is to funny! Kelso is 3.5 and still does stuff like that, glad someone else understands!!!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahaha lol.....Phenix never chewed anything in our old appartment....EXCEPTED two STEPS in our* brand new appartment*!!!!!!! He did one time only, never tried agin....


----------

